# Neuen XT Umwerfer öffnen, OHNE Kette vorher zu öffnen möglich?



## seinup (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

meinen alten Umwerfer konnte ich problemlos öffnen mit einer KreuzSchlitz-Schraube. So musste ich die erst neu genietete kette nicht aufmachen. (Habe kein Schloss für die Kette).

Der neue XT Umwerfer ist so nicht zu öffnen. Der hat keine Schraube, sondern nur ein Niet. Den kann man nicht öffnen. 

Gibts eine Möglichkeit,  die Kette nicht schon wieder aufzumachen, sondern den Umwerfer aufzumachen - irgendwie krieg ich es derzeit nicht geregelt.

Vielleicht übersehe ich auch was ganz simples, aber ich wüsste nicht, wie ich den XT Umwerfer aufmache bzw. Käfig, um die Kette reinzukriegen.


----------



## seinup (30. Januar 2009)

Hab grad mal gegoogled, das Problem ist scheinbar alt und NICHT lösbar, ohne die Kette zu öffnen - Prost Mahlzeit, danke Shimano. Gleichzeitig raten sie davon ab, mit mehreren Nietstiften zu fahren - super. Die kette ist quasi neu. Dolle Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Carrot (30. Januar 2009)

Du kannst dir doch von Shimano, ein Kettenschloß kaufen


----------



## Freizeit-biker (30. Januar 2009)

Deshalb fahr ich schon seit Jahren die Power-Link Kettenschlösser von SRAM. Passen auch perfekt zu jeder Shimano- Kette. Und damit lässt sich unterwegs ein Kenttenriss viel schneller flicken als mit dem Niet- Gedöns.
Tip: 
Neue Kette mit neuem Link montieren, den Alten zum Flicken mit ins Notfallwerkzeug. Dann lässt sich beim Flicken einer älteren Kette auch anschließend problemlos weiterfahren.


----------



## norman68 (30. Januar 2009)

Wie lange fährst du denn eine Kette das dich so was aufregt? Wenn der Umwerfer kaputt ist und null mehr geht ist das halt Pech und du mußt die Kette öffnen. Möchtest du aber nur aus Spaß an der Freude den Umwefer tauschen kannst ja die paar KM noch warten. Wenn dir das aber so wichtig ist das der neue verbaut wird kauf eine neue Kette mit Schloss dann kannst du Umwerfer montieren so oft die möchtest.


----------



## norman68 (30. Januar 2009)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Deshalb fahr ich schon seit Jahren die Power-Link Kettenschlösser von SRAM. Passen auch perfekt zu jeder Shimano- Kette. Und damit lässt sich unterwegs ein Kenttenriss viel schneller flicken als mit dem Niet- Gedöns.
> Tip:
> Neue Kette mit neuem Link montieren, den Alten zum Flicken mit ins Notfallwerkzeug. Dann lässt sich beim Flicken einer älteren Kette auch anschließend problemlos weiterfahren.



Erklär mal warum ich mit deinem Schloss bei einem Kettenriss scheller bin wie mit einer Niete? Ich muß das kaputte Stück mit einem Nietdrücker raus machen egal ob Schloss- oder Nietversion. Ausser du fährst dann mit mehreren Schlösser in der Kette. Aber die eine Minute was ich dadurch spare reist es ja wohl in Privatbereich auch nicht raus.
Ich für meinen Teil fahr jetzt seit mehr als 15 Jahre MTB und mir ist noch nie eine Kette gerissen. Die Kette kommt runder wenn der Caliber aufliegt.


----------



## Verbrannte Erde (30. Januar 2009)

Ich wollte meine Kette mal gründlich reinigen und dazu abnehmen; habe dazu einfach die Schaltung und den Umwerfer losgeschraubt. Jetzt merke ich aber, dass mir die rechte Kettenstrebe im Weg ist und die Kette nicht runterbekomme!

Habe dann kurzerhand das Rad im Montierständer gedreht, nun aber stört die Sattelrohrstrebe. Was verdammt ist der Trick? Will die Kette nicht öffnen, fahre die schon vier Jahre. Wenn ich nun einen neuen Niet einsetze baue ich mir ja quasi eine Sollbruchstelle ein, da die Molekularstruktur der Kette sich doch von der des Nietes unterscheiden dürfte.

Wie macht ihr das?


----------



## Azrael2011 (30. Januar 2009)

> habe dazu einfach die Schaltung und den Umwerfer losgeschraubt


 
*hust



> Will die Kette nicht öffnen, fahre die schon vier Jahre.


 
dann wirds zeit die mal zu wechseln*feix



> Wenn ich nun einen neuen Niet einsetze baue ich mir ja quasi eine Sollbruchstelle ein, da die Molekularstruktur der Kette sich doch von der des Nietes unterscheiden dürfte.


 
du redest von einer fahrradkette,ja?,..nich von der aussenhülle der enterprise,oder?
ich wüde mal ganz zaghaft in den raum stellen das die molekularstruktur einer 4 jahre alten kette durch ein neues niet eher gestärkt wird



> Wie macht ihr das?


 
nieten,hält bombenfest,..willste nich nieten,gib 15 tacken für ne knc mit nem missing link  kettenschloss aus,..so lange wie du deine ketten allem anschein nach fährst amortisieren sich die 15 tacken recht fix denke ich.


----------



## Verbrannte Erde (30. Januar 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> *dann wirds zeit die mal zu wechseln*feix


Na ja,

wollte erst probieren, ob ich das Knacken wegbekomme, wenn ich die erst ordentlich mit Kaltreiniger auswasche und dann mal wieder gründlich mit WD40 einsprühe.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (30. Januar 2009)

Oh man, wir haben doch noch gar keinen 1. April

Wenn die Kette 4 Jahre drauf ist:
Lass die Finger davon, kauf dir möglichst schnell ein komplettes Verschlei?- Set (Kurbel mit neuen Kettenblätter, Ritzelpaket und Kette) Wenn die Alte Kette irgendwann in naher Zukunft springt oder einfach reisst, dann übergibst Du deinen kompletten Antriebsstrang eine Altmetallhändler deines Vertrauens und baust neue Teile dran.


----------



## Verbrannte Erde (30. Januar 2009)

Die Kurbeln sind aber noch top bis auf ein paar Schleifspuren von den Schuhen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Azrael2011 (30. Januar 2009)

> wollte erst probieren, ob ich das Knacken wegbekomme, wenn ich die erst ordentlich mit Kaltreiniger auswasche und dann mal wieder gründlich mit WD40 einsprühe


 
*HUST!

..naja,..egal,..kettenblätter sind gemeint,nich die kurbel!

wie wärs wenn du einfach mal zu nem radhändler fährst und den mal fragst?


----------



## Verbrannte Erde (30. Januar 2009)

Der führt kein XTR.


----------



## Azrael2011 (30. Januar 2009)

er muss es ja nich führen,langt wenn er guggn kann,bestellen kann,anbauen kann,..führen muss er das nich unbedingt.

alternativ kannst DU das auch bestellen,..guggn und anbauen kann er dann,oder sowas inner art halt.

nachtrag:



> wollte erst probieren, ob ich das Knacken wegbekomme, wenn ich die erst ordentlich mit Kaltreiniger auswasche und dann mal wieder gründlich mit WD40 einsprühe


 
das ist leichenschändung und störung der totenruhe ist strafbar*anmerk


----------



## Verbrannte Erde (30. Januar 2009)

Eigentlich wollen weder der Threadersteller noch ich eine Kaufberatung - ich bestelle meine Ketten, Kasetten und Kettenblätter  immer bei Actionsports oder Rose.

Ursächlich geht es um die vom Threadersteller aufgeworfene schwerwiegende und durch mich vertiefte Frage, wie man denn eine Kette aus einem vollständig umschließenden Käfig (Umwerferschlitten, Hinterbau) befreit, ohne selbige zu öffnen.

Laß uns also wieder On Topic gehen.


----------



## Azrael2011 (30. Januar 2009)

> Laß uns also wieder On Topic gehen.


 
ja herr



> Ursächlich geht es um die vom Threadersteller aufgeworfene schwerwiegende und durch mich vertiefte Frage, wie man denn eine Kette aus einem vollständig umschließenden Käfig (Umwerferschlitten, Hinterbau) befreit, ohne selbige zu öffnen.


 
gar nicht!!

,..oder du nimmst eine flex zuhilfe,...das geht dann ohne probleme,für den wiedereinbau müsste man dann nochmals überlegen.

isses denn wirklich SO schwer?*seufz


----------



## racing_basti (30. Januar 2009)

wenn du ein fully (4 gelenker) hast, dann kannst du auch die lager ausbauen und die kette dort aus dem hinterbau holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freistiler (30. Januar 2009)

Du schraubst Schaltung und Umwerfer zum reinigen der Kette ab, aber 'ne Niete rein- und rauszumachen ist Dir zuviel Arbeit?
Bist Du 'ne Frau, ich versteh' Dich nämlich nicht!?


----------



## Azrael2011 (30. Januar 2009)

@freistiler



> aber 'ne Niete rein- und rauszumachen ist Dir zuviel Arbeit?


 
nich wegen der arbeit du dummi,..wegen der molekularstruktur!!*erklär
lies doch mal ordentlich!!!!


----------



## Verbrannte Erde (30. Januar 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> @freistiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Verbrannte Erde schrieb:


> Will die Kette nicht öffnen, fahre die schon vier Jahre. Wenn ich nun einen neuen Niet einsetze baue ich mir ja quasi eine Sollbruchstelle ein, da die Molekularstruktur der Kette sich doch von der des Nietes unterscheiden dürfte.
> 
> Wie macht ihr das?


Danke.

Wenigstens hast du keine Leseschwäche, wie unser Spasssportler mit dem alten goldenen Billigrennrad von Reiher.


----------



## Freistiler (30. Januar 2009)

Salu Hammelhetzer! Wie's die Lage?


----------



## Azrael2011 (30. Januar 2009)

ok vebrannte erde,..mal ganz im ernst.

es geht einfach nicht bzw FALLS es geht,läufste gefahr das schaltwerk evtl zu zerstören weil die neueren genietet und nicht mehr verschraubt sind.

eine genietete kette hält ebensogut wie jede andere,denn eine kette besteht im grunde aus genieteten gliedern,du ersetzt nur eines welches du von hand vernietest,machte das richtig,..ist die kette ebenso stabil als wenn du da nie was gemacht hättest.

ok,..nach 4 jahren kannste von ausgehen ,wie weiter oben völlig richtig erwähnt wurde,das die kette,ritzelpaket,kettenblätter verschlissen sind,kette kann auch nur gelängt sein,auch möglich.

sind die zähne am ritzelpaket und an den kettenblättern leicht sägezahnartig?,..wechseln,sind verschlissen.

du musst auch nicht die kurbel wechseln,die kettenblätter lassen sich austauschen,sind nur ein paar schrauben,musst wohl auch evtl nicht alle austauschen.

lass den verschleiss einfach mal von nem händler checken und wechseln dann einfach aus,ist kein grosses ding sowas.


----------



## ReeN! (30. Januar 2009)

Wenn du deine Kette immer kräftih mit WD4o eingesprüht hast, ist es beinahe ein Wunder das die sich nach 4 Jahren überhaupt noch bewegt...


----------



## Verbrannte Erde (30. Januar 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> ok vebrannte erde,..mal ganz im ernst.
> 
> es geht einfach nicht bzw FALLS es geht,läufste gefahr das schaltwerk evtl zu zerstören weil die neueren genietet und nicht mehr verschraubt sind.
> 
> ...


Aber ich kenne mich damit wirklich sehr, sehr gut aus und wechsle an meinen Rädern auch immer ordentlich Kette, Zahnkränze und Kettenblätter (ein teures Vergnügen).

Warum sollte ich also zum Händler damit? Hat der 'nen Hinterbauspreizer, damit ich die Kette rausbekomme? Wär ich da nicht besser mit'm Kasten Bier bei den Jungs von der Feuerwehr besser aufgehoben?


----------



## frogmatic (30. Januar 2009)

Die Problematik mit der Molekularstruktur sollte nicht leichtfertig unterschätzt werden. In der Tat warnen Kettenhersteller vor möglichen Folgen, wenn man mit Fahrradketten leichtsinnig hantiert. Ziel ist natürlich, eine Klima der Angst zu erzeugen, und die verunsicherten Kunden dazu zu bringen, die Ketten öfter als wirklich notwendig zu wechseln. 

Dabei war die Lösung des Problems schon den alten Ägyptern bekannt, in Form der regenerativen Kraft der Pyramiden. Die von konsumorientierten Unternehmen ferngesteuerte Wissenschaft hat das  natürlich stets als Humbug abgetan. Aber diejenigen, die sich nicht von Weißkitteln die Sinne vernebeln lassen, habe in empirischen Experimenten und Selbstversuchen die erstaunlichsten Dinge herausgefunden.

Ich fahre jetzt seit 17 Jahren dieselbe Fahrradkette. Sontag abend baue ich das Schloß aus, und dann lege ich es mit dem Rest der Kette zur Regeneration der Molekularstruktur unter eine Pyramide. Dort bleibt es mindestens drei Tage, denn vor Mittwoch komme ich nie zum fahren.
Nicht nur, dass die Kette soviele Jahre hält; auch die Tatsache, dass sie sich bis jetzt nur um 0,38% gelängt hat, sind Beweis genug für die praktische Anwendbarkeit. Wenn man weiß was man tut spricht absolut nichts gegen Kettenschlösser.

Zusätzlich energitisiere ich das Kettenöl unter einer ausgerichteten Pyramide. Asl Folge brauche ich im Winter nur noch alle 6 Wochen neu ölen, denn durch die simultane Energitisierung von Metall und Öl hält das Öl wesentlich inniger, Dreck und Wasser dagegen finden keinen Halt.


----------



## Freistiler (30. Januar 2009)

Alter, was Du alles weißt und so!


----------



## saturno (30. Januar 2009)

seinup schrieb:


> Hab grad mal gegoogled, das Problem ist scheinbar alt und NICHT lösbar, ohne die Kette zu öffnen - Prost Mahlzeit, danke Shimano. Gleichzeitig raten sie davon ab, mit mehreren Nietstiften zu fahren - super. Die kette ist quasi neu. Dolle Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pycho (30. Januar 2009)

THE ultimative solution


----------



## saturno (30. Januar 2009)

Pycho schrieb:


> THE ultimative solution





perfekt damit kriegt er die kette raus ohne sie zu öffnen. muß halt nur den umwerfer und die sitzstrebe aufflexen sonst nix.

und damit das ganze richtig cool abgeht wie bei ey allder isch mach congretes cabriolet aus deinem dreir bmw sollte er sich noch etwas koks reinziehen, dann läufts wie von selbst nach dem motto freihandschneiden ist angesagt.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (30. Januar 2009)

Ich will mehr, 
Darf ich das ausdrucken und in Buchform veröffentlichen?
Wer hat dann alles Rechte an dem Buch?


----------



## Azrael2011 (30. Januar 2009)

> Warum sollte ich also zum Händler damit? Hat der 'nen Hinterbauspreizer, damit ich die Kette rausbekomme? Wär ich da nicht besser mit'm Kasten Bier bei den Jungs von der Feuerwehr besser aufgehoben?


 
mittlerweile denke ich das ein ganz zu nem geregelten tagewerk ebenso ausreichen würde*seufz

denn so langsam wirds minimal abstrus.


----------



## Goiskopf (30. Januar 2009)

...sorry wenn ich mich hier einmische...aber wir machen das immer so:






wir dachten halt was beim VW geht, müsste doch auch beim MTB gehen 

Ciao Goiskopf


----------



## dubbel (30. Januar 2009)

nimmt man das für die kette oder den umwerfer?


----------



## Pycho (30. Januar 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> nimmt man das für die kette oder den umwerfer?



Rahmendreieck, denke ich.


----------



## Goiskopf (30. Januar 2009)

Das haben wir ja nun aus diesem Thread gelernt...jeder so wie Ihm beliebt. Das Tool erledigt jedenfalls beides zu unserer Zufriedenheit!

Ciao Goiskopf


----------



## seinup (30. Januar 2009)

Die Sache ist folgende - nur um die erhitzten Gemüter zu beruhigen  

Ich hab die Kette montiert mit dem alten Umwerfer. Dachte - ich teste erstmal das Schaltwerk (neu) wozu ich eine Kette brauchte, da mein alter Umwerfer zum Abschrauben ist, dachte ich natürlich überhaupt nicht an derartige Probleme, den neuen hab ich nun bekommen und .... nicht lieferbar.

Die Kette hat 50km drauf. Soviel dazu, kostet nur 8 Euro - nicht die Welt - trotzdem nervig. Kettenschloss für das nächste Mal : Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Verbrannte Erde (30. Januar 2009)

Goiskopf hat hier ja schon wertvollen technischen Input gegeben. Ich möchte das aber noch vertiefen.

Bei Hollandrädern (richtigen Hollandrädern mit geschraubtem! Hinterbau wie z.B. Gazelle, Batavus, etc) ist der Ausbau des Hinterrades eine ausgesprochen frickelige Sache, da der Moleskin-Kettenkasten demontiert und die Kette am Schloß geöffnet werden muß, um das Hinterrad aus den nach hinten gerichteten Ausfallern ziehen zu können. 

Aus diesem Grunde wird bei Arbeiten an Schlauch und Decke eine Spreizzange auf der linken Seite angesetzt die eine entsprechende Demontage der Bereifung ermöglicht, ohne das Rad mit allen Nachteilen (zu dem oben genannten kommt noch die korrekte Einstellung der Kettenspanner) ausbauen zu müssen; lediglich die linke Achsmutter ist zu lösen.

Ob dies mit dem von Goiskopf skizzierten Methode auch für die Kettendemontage tatsächlich zu erreichen ist, kann nur in der Echtsimulation erkundet werden. Aber es macht Hoffnung.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (30. Januar 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> ...für den wiedereinbau müsste man dann nochmals überlegen...


... dafür könnte er doch einen neuen Thread aufmachen...


----------



## Hot Carrot (31. Januar 2009)

Verbrannte Erde schrieb:


> Goiskopf hat hier ja schon wertvollen technischen Input gegeben. Ich möchte das aber noch vertiefen.
> 
> Bei Hollandrädern (richtigen Hollandrädern mit geschraubtem! Hinterbau wie z.B. Gazelle, Batavus, etc) ist der Ausbau des Hinterrades eine ausgesprochen frickelige Sache, da der Moleskin-Kettenkasten demontiert und die Kette am Schloß geöffnet werden muß, um das Hinterrad aus den nach hinten gerichteten Ausfallern ziehen zu können.
> 
> ...



Du würdest das Kettenschloß Demontieren  

Hast du schon mal versucht, die Kette über das kleine Ritzel auf die Achse zu bekommen  

Ach ja, ein Schlauchwechsel ist immer ein Drama


----------



## hai-nik (31. Januar 2009)

@ frogmatic: gibt es die pyramiden auch in sondergrössen,dass ich mein bike komplett drunterstellen kann?


----------



## HB76 (31. Januar 2009)

hai-nik schrieb:


> @ frogmatic: gibt es die pyramiden auch in sondergrössen,dass ich mein bike komplett drunterstellen kann?



irgendwo in der wüste stehen noch paar ganz alte rum, da wird das beik locker drunterpassen


----------



## 406heijn (31. Januar 2009)

ne ne 
die gibt es auf der Website als Meditationspyramide, da passt da Bike drunter, musst natürlich erst den Blumentopf und den etwas älteren Herrn, der so glücklich lächelt und bestimmt im Lieferumfang enthalten ist an die Seite schieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (2. Februar 2009)

ich würd mir sowas kaufen und dann die kette ohne zu öffnen aus dem rahmendreieck und dem vernieteten schaltwerk holen...






evtl brauchst du auch noch das


----------



## mwulf (2. Februar 2009)

Ich dachte eigendlich, ich hätte vorhin auf Tech Talk geklickt und nicht aufs ship, dem Niveau zu urteilen muss das hier aber das Ship sein ... scheint also langsam Zeit ins Bett zu gehen.


----------



## franzherta (2. Februar 2009)

Ich sag (schreib) nur 

"Magic Christian"

Habs zwar mit Kette und Umwerfer noch nicht gesehen, aber wenn dann kanns er.
Glaube auch, das er an der Molekularstruktur nichts verändert.
Ist wie das ganze Verfahren, aber ein bischen ungewiß .


----------



## Felger (2. Februar 2009)

jetz mal im ernst: nimm ein maßband und leg in an einen kettenpin an. eigentlich sollte bei 254mm ein pin sein (neue kette). falls bei 265mm immer noch keiner ist, wirf die kette einfach weg (was nach 4 jahren eigentlich der fall sein sollte) und der fall ist erledigt. andernfalls machst du nur den rest kaputt

und "schmier" nicht mit WD40...
duckundweg


----------



## clamwinner (2. Februar 2009)

Um nochmal kurz aufs Thema zu kommen. Dass es nicht möglich ist, ist mittlerweile klar 

Das "warum" ebenso:

Die Schraube kostet mehr Geld (und ist kurioserweise bei den billigeren Modellen noch vorhanden) und ist kostenintensiver zu montieren  als der Niet.

Abgesehen davon - Shimano empfiehlt, NICHT zweimal die gleiche Kette zu vernieten und OFFIZIELL gibts kein Kettenschloss von und für Shimano (offiziell!) somit - wenn die Kette geöffnet wird, muss sie eigentlich getauscht werden (ok, den Umwerfer wechselt man nicht dauernd) oder wenigstens mit einem original Shimano Stift vernietet und der kostet knapp einen Euro - also in jedem Falle bedeutet der Umwerferwechsel Geld für Shimano (sei denn man montiert ein Kettenschloss und verzichtet damit auf die Shimano Gewährleistung - denn offiziell ist kein Kettenschloss für Shimano Ketten vorgesehen).

Trotzdem - da mans nur einmal macht, geht das grad noch - bei einer HG53er Kette für 9 Euro verkraftbar.


----------



## dubbel (2. Februar 2009)

clamwinner schrieb:


> Shimano empfiehlt, NICHT zweimal die gleiche Kette zu vernieten


moment: 
ist damit gemeint, nicht zweimal an der selben stelle zu vernieten, oder tatsächliche eine kette nicht zweimal zu vernieten? 

falls es so gemeint ist, wie es da steht: 
gibts dafür ne ernstzunehmende begründung?


----------



## clamwinner (2. Februar 2009)

Naja, laut PL und Shimano ist die Nietstelle quasi immer "die schwächste Stelle". Und zwei "schwache Stellen" sollte man angeblich vermeiden. Ob das jetzt stimmt....also ich hab meine Rennradkette unterwegs mal gekürzt, da ich gemerkt hab, dass ich noch immer 2 Glieder zuviel drinnen hab, hab anschließend keine Lust gehabt, nochmal groß  nach zu schauen, 4000km hielt sie (105er Kette) ohne Defekt oder Riss, hab sie aus normalen Verschleißgründen gewechselt.

Abgesehen davon soll man ja nur die Nietstifte mit dem abbrechbaren Dorn verwenden. Zugegeben hab ich am MTB auch mal einen "normalen" Niet wieder reingedrückt, weil ich einfach keinen mehr hatte mit Dorn. Da macht Shimano schon eine halbe Wissenschaft draus. Kettenrisse hab ich bisher noch nie erlebt (selbst) und wenn, dann einen Riss nicht am selbst gedrückten Stift, sondern "irgendwo".

Persönlich glaube ich: Geschäftemacherei. Wenn man unsauber vernietet reicht auch ein unsauberer Niet schon für eine grundlegende Schwachstelle 

Wenn ich aber eine "neue" Kette hätte und mir 10km später der Umwerfer kaputt geht, würde ich die Kette einfach öffnen und wahlweise wieder vernieten (nachdem ich den neuen Umwerfer eingebaut habe) oder eben ein Schloss verwenden. Je nach dem. 

Aber Shimano macht auch bei Defekten Stress, wenn hinterher rauskam, dass ein Kettenschloss verwendet wurde - dann wird gern jede Garantie abgelehnt. Bei einem Kettenriss (nicht am Schloss, sondern an einem normalen Niet) hat PL die Garantie abgelehnt, weil der Kunde freiwillig angab, ein Kettenschloss verwendet zu haben. Naja  Das kann man sich natürlich denken, dass sie nicht erfreut sind, wenn Kettenschlösser der Konkurrenz verwendet werden - aber funktionieren tuts scheinbar ja bei den meisten problemlos.


----------



## dubbel (2. Februar 2009)

die sache mit dem kettenschloss ist ja ne andere frage. 



clamwinner schrieb:


> Naja, laut PL und Shimano ist die Nietstelle quasi immer "die schwächste Stelle". Und zwei "schwache Stellen" sollte man angeblich vermeiden. Ob das jetzt stimmt....


das ist doch unlogisch. 
eine kette ist zwar immer nur so stark wie das schwächste glied, aber das, was PL oder shimano von sich geben, ist doch hanebüchen. 

ich kann zwar nicht beurteilen, ob die vernietete stelle tatsächlich schwächer ist als der rest, aber nehmen wir mal an, es sind 10% differenz (nur, um mal ne zahl zu nennen). 

also hat die kette, die an einer stelle vernietet ist, eine stärke von 90 %.
also hat meine fabrikneue kette, so wie sie von PL-schergen am komplettrad montiert ist, genau diese stärke. 
okay.  

dann ist es doch nonsens, jetzt so zu tun, als ob eine zweite niete den wert verringert. 
selbst wenn die komplette kette aus neuen nieten gemacht wäre, sind es immer noch 90%. 
was soll sich da aufaddieren?


----------



## clamwinner (2. Februar 2009)

Für mich auch Blödsinn. Ich denke, reinste Geschäftemacherei. 

Wie bei sehr vielen Dingen. 

Meine Shimano Ketten hab ich immer mit einem stinknormalen Park Tool Nieter gedrückt, nicht "richtig" vernietet, was ja scheinbar nur dieses Rohloff Teil kann. Hat immer gehalten. Die Dinger sind schon recht stabil, wenn man sich einigermaßen an die Anleitung hält und nicht total rumpfuscht


----------



## Toxic_Lab (2. Februar 2009)

clamwinner schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon - Shimano empfiehlt, NICHT zweimal die gleiche Kette zu vernieten und OFFIZIELL gibts kein Kettenschloss von und für Shimano (offiziell!) somit - wenn die Kette geöffnet wird, muss sie eigentlich getauscht werden


 
Und damit führt Shimano die Begründung auch gleich wieder ad absurdum. Wenn man die Kette nicht öffnen und neu Vernieten darf, dann darf man die neuen Ketten auch nur noch ungekürzt verwenden, denn hier wird ja eine vernietete Verbindung gelöst und neu vernietet. 

Einen bereits verwendeten Niet nicht mehr zu verwenden kann ich nachvollziehen, hab ich aber auch schon gemacht und hat zu keinen Problemen geführt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Februar-Account (2. Februar 2009)

Mit einem anständigen Rahmenspreizer wär das Thema längst gegessen.


----------



## trailjo (2. Februar 2009)

Als Thearapie dieses (rein psychologischen) Problems kann ich nur Folgendes empfehlen: Billigen Nietdrücker kaufen, bei der schönen neuen Kette jedes 5te Glied raus und wieder rein drücken, dann die Kette ein Jahr fahren und das Ganze beim nächsten Kettenwechsel viel entspannter sehen.
Und wenn schon ein Kettenschloß, dann bitte ein robustes mit ordentlicher Molekülstruktur:


----------



## Freizeit-biker (2. Februar 2009)

Februar-Account schrieb:


> Mit einem anständigen Rahmenspreizer wär das Thema längst gegessen.


Du meinst sicherlich den hier?


Goiskopf schrieb:


> wir dachten halt was beim VW geht, müsste doch auch beim MTB gehen
> 
> Ciao Goiskopf


----------



## Februar-Account (2. Februar 2009)

Bin mir bei Carbon nicht sicher, ob man da nicht spezielle Auflagen benötigt, schon bei Scandium hätte ich bedenken.


----------



## Mev (2. Februar 2009)

racing_basti schrieb:


> wenn du ein fully (4 gelenker) hast, dann kannst du auch die lager ausbauen und die kette dort aus dem hinterbau holen.



der war gut


----------



## Kuh mit Glocke (12. Februar 2009)

Verbrannte Erde schrieb:


> Will die Kette nicht öffnen, fahre die schon vier Jahre. Wenn ich nun einen neuen Niet einsetze baue ich mir ja quasi eine Sollbruchstelle ein, da die Molekularstruktur der Kette sich doch von der des Nietes unterscheiden dürfte.
> 
> Wie macht ihr das?





weg mit dem troll


----------



## Hot Carrot (12. Februar 2009)

clamwinner schrieb:


> und OFFIZIELL gibts kein Kettenschloss von und für Shimano (offiziell!)



Falsch,  das ist z.b eins für 6/7/8-fach Ketten


----------



## Felger (12. Februar 2009)

aha, das ist mir auch neu. warum dann nicht für 9fach?


----------



## Hot Carrot (13. Februar 2009)

Felger schrieb:


> aha, das ist mir auch neu. warum dann nicht für 9fach?



9 Fach ist noch zu selten im Umlauf 

Für  10-fach Dura Ace CN-7900  ist das Kettenschloss auch schon zu bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (13. Februar 2009)

jetzt versteh ichs noch weniger was hat shimano für ein problem?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (13. Februar 2009)

Warum macht Ihr euch so einen Kopf?
die SRAM Kettenschlösser funktionieren doch hervorragend (mit allen 9-fach Ketten) und kosten nicht viel 1,5 /Stck.


----------



## Felger (13. Februar 2009)

das wissen doch eh die meisten. ich versteh nur shimano nicht


----------



## Pycho (13. Februar 2009)

Na ja, so hat der Paule ne weitere Möglichkeit, Garantieleistungen zu verweigern


----------



## Andy13587 (16. November 2009)

Ich schieb das Thema nochmal hoch, für alle die es interessiert! Die Umwerfer sind genau die gleichen, wie die ohne Niete bzw. MIT Schraube. Ich habe heute einen 2006er XT Umwerfer hergenommen und die Niete entfernt. Ich habe zuerst mit nem Dremel eine Vertiefung in die Vernietung an der Rückseite gefräst, dann mit 2mm Bohrer vorgebohrt und dann mit 4mm Bohrer aufgebohrt. Ging absolut super, nach 5min war es erledigt. Nun ist der Umwerfer genauso wie mein alter mit Schraube, ich kann einfach die alte Schraube in den neuen Umwerfer schrauben.

Ein 2009er XT Umwerfer sähe aufgebohrt dann so aus:

http://www.mtb-forum.eu/mountainbike-forum/umwerfer-down-swing.jpg

Grüße,
Andy.


----------



## snoopz (16. November 2009)

Aber WARUM NUR?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andy13587 (16. November 2009)

Warum was? Könntest du deine Frage bitte etwas konkreter stellen? Warum aufgebohrt? Weil ich ne neue Ultegra/XT Kette hab montieren lassen und keinen Bock hab nochmal zum Händler zu eiern bzw. ein Kettennietgerät zu kaufen. Das Aufbohren war einfacher.

Grüße,
Andy


----------



## snoopz (16. November 2009)

Zomg. Für eine 8 Euro-Kette den Umwerfer (für ~50 Euro?) zer****t. Mannomann.


----------



## Felger (16. November 2009)

warum einfach...


----------



## Andy13587 (16. November 2009)

snoopz schrieb:


> Zomg. Für eine 8 Euro-Kette den Umwerfer (für ~50 Euro?) zer****t. Mannomann.



Erstmal nachdenken, dann schreiben!  Die Kette hat 20 Euro gekostet, mit Anbau ein paar Euro mehr. Der Umwerfer kam zusammen mit ein paar anderen Teilen aus einem eBay Kauf und hat mich 17 Euro gekostet. Selbst ein neuer 2009er XT Umwerfer kostet 30 Euro und keine 50.

Und was heisst hier zerschrottet? Das entfernen der Niete hat lediglich das Verschrauben ermöglicht, der Umwerfer ist ansonsten unbeschädigt.

Grüße,
Andy


----------



## snoopz (16. November 2009)

OK, wenn Du Deine Ketten nichtmal selber montierst, dann will ich nichts gesagt haben.


----------



## Andy13587 (16. November 2009)

snoopz schrieb:


> OK, wenn Du Deine Ketten nichtmal selber montierst, dann will ich nichts gesagt haben.



Genau das ist der Grund. Ich bastel erst seit einer Weile selbst am Rad und mache eigentlich fast alles selbst. Bremsen, Schaltung, Steuersatz, Kurbel. Mit Innenlager, Kassette und Kette hab ich mich bisher nicht beschäftigt, das kommt noch. Jetzt wollte ich erstmal schnellstmöglich den Umwerfer dran haben.

Grüße,
Andy


----------



## Felger (16. November 2009)

hast du nicht mal ein multitool für unterwegs? da sollte normal auch ein kettennieter mit dabei sein. ich fahre ohne nicht mal los


----------



## Andy13587 (16. November 2009)

Felger schrieb:


> hast du nicht mal ein multitool für unterwegs? da sollte normal auch ein kettennieter mit dabei sein. ich fahre ohne nicht mal los



Nee, ich denke mal spätestens wenn ich es mitten im Wald brauche sehe ich ein, dass ich sowas brauche und kauf mir sowas.  Aber ich bin jetzt ewig nicht gefahren und baue mir gerade ein 2006er Focus Arriba um, was ich gebraucht als Singlespeed gekauft hab. Aber vielleicht ist es gar keine so blöde Idee, so ein Tool und entsprechende Ersatzteile in der Satteltasche mitzuführen...


----------



## nosaint77 (18. November 2009)

seinup schrieb:


> Hab grad mal gegoogled, das Problem ist scheinbar alt und NICHT lösbar, ohne die Kette zu öffnen - Prost Mahlzeit, danke Shimano. Gleichzeitig raten sie davon ab, mit mehreren Nietstiften zu fahren - super. Die kette ist quasi neu. Dolle Sache.



Warum so kompliziert, wenn es auch einfach geht. Schau mal hier:  







Kette ganz einfach nicht durch das Schaltwerk, Umwerfer und Rahmen hindurchfädeln. So kann man jederzeit die Kette ohne Nietstifte oder Kettenschloss abnehmen


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (19. November 2009)

seinup schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> meinen alten Umwerfer konnte ich problemlos öffnen mit einer KreuzSchlitz-Schraube. So musste ich die erst neu genietete kette nicht aufmachen. (Habe kein Schloss für die Kette).
> 
> ...



Hi,

Geht auf keinen Fall ohne die Kette zu öffnen.Mein Tipp für die nächste Kette kauf dir eine von Sram


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (19. November 2009)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Warum so kompliziert, wenn es auch einfach geht. Schau mal hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muss ich mal testen!


----------

